# " Du hast doch was an der Waffel"-Casemod



## Raffnack (1. April 2015)

Moin Moin und Mahlzeit, wie es der Titel zu schreien scheint gehts um etwas Ungewöhnliches .

Der Name dieses Titels war recht schnell gefunden da jeder dem ich von meinem Vorhaben erzählt habe , so oder so ähnlich mir Antwortete . 
Die Idee brodelte schon seit ca 1  1.5 Jahren in mir und wird nun Stück für Stück von mir umgesetzt .
Aber Vorab ....  Jeder der sich dann fragt wieso , warum und nicht anders . : Weil ichs kann , will und vor allem weil ich keinen kenne der es schon so gemacht hat .

So nun aber zu den Fakten 

Der PC wird ca 100-110 cm hoch . Kantenlänge ca 45-55cm
Insgesamt werden 22 Lüfter verbaut werden .
Und alles aus Bambus , das schlimmste Holz was ich je verarbeitet habe .( Eigentlich gehört es ja zu den Grasarten   ) 
Alles muss doppelt und dreifach gemessen und nach bearbeitet werden .Nichts ist gerade . Nichts ist konstant und vor allem alles einzigartig .

Aber nun zu den ersten Bildern .  

Die Hardware .

17 x140mm Enermax T.B Silence




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte :  XFX R9 295x2 
Mainbord :     Asrock Z97 Extreme 9
Ram:                  G.Skill Trident X  2x8 GB DDR3-2666
SSD  :                Cruical 500 GB 
CPU:                 i7 4790K
CPU Kühler: DarkRock Pro 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befeuert von einem Enermax Platinmax 1500 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Baubeginn liegt schon ca 1 Monat zurück und ist schon voran geschritten und wird Stück für Stück nachgereicht .  

SO WAS HALTET IHR DAVON ?


----------



## Raffnack (1. April 2015)

Die Lieferung mit dem Bambus ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So konnten die ersten Arbeiten beginnen .

Der Zuschnitt der 4 Hauptpfeiler , sowie das heraus arbeiten der Einschübe für die Lüfter .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (1. April 2015)

Bambus? NAIS!!!   

Fettes ABO! Will mehr sehen!


----------



## kartal03 (1. April 2015)

Tolles Projekt, aber jetzt müssen die armen Pandas hungern


----------



## Amon (1. April 2015)

Geilomat! Das mal ne geile Idee! [emoji4] [emoji16] [emoji106]


----------



## Retikulum (1. April 2015)

haha Holz gabs ja schon öfter, aber das wird glaub ich echt mal was anderes! Da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## WoodiOul (1. April 2015)

17 Enermax-Lüfter + 295 X2? Willst du'n Hover-Cube bauen?
Klingt interessant.


----------



## HisN (1. April 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> SO WAS HALTET IHR DAVON ?



Kann mir nix drunter vorstellen. Zeig mal ein Konzept 
Zur Zeit schwebt mir nur "Baumhaus" im Kopf rum.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

Coole Idee 

Was willst du den mit so einem Fetten NT, etwa ein Buschfeuer machen


----------



## Raffnack (1. April 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Coole Idee
> 
> Was willst du den mit so einem Fetten NT, etwa ein Buschfeuer machen



Neee aber vorsorgen wenn mal eine 2. R9 295 x2 kommt . 

Die Lüfter und ein paar LED's  die noch kommen sollen wollen ja auch befeuert werden ^^


----------



## Raffnack (1. April 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Kann mir nix drunter vorstellen. Zeig mal ein Konzept
> Zur Zeit schwebt mir nur "Baumhaus" im Kopf rum.



Zeigen ? Ähmm geht schlecht ! Das ist alles in meinem porösen Schwamm gespeichert ^^( Hirn)

Grundsätzlich kannst du dir 4 Säulen vorstellen. Unten 3x3 ( 9 Stück) 140mm Lüfter und oben nur 8 + Radiator von der grafikkarte . Und alles andere ist dazwischen


----------



## Wortakrobat (1. April 2015)

Stell mir ebenfalls wenig drunter vor, aber bin dennoch umso gespannter aufs Ergebnis...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. April 2015)

Coole Idee. Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder (und somit Anregungen  )


----------



## Raffnack (3. April 2015)

So ich poste mal meine " hoch präzisen . fehlerfreien Technische Zeichnungen "
Für alle die sich nichts drunter vorstellen konnten hoffe ich damit geholfen zu haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s. Sorry für die falsche Ausrichtung der Bilder .


----------



## cHrIzZzI (4. April 2015)

Hmmm, viel kann man sich immer noch nicht vorstellen  

Aber denk mal so eine Art Turm und in der Mitte ist die Hardware. 

Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Raffnack (4. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So die Pfeiler wurden fertig gestellt ....Fast ich hatte die Maße für die zukünftigen Einschübe zu genau genommen und musste diese dann um ca 5 mm erweitern . Da ja eh nicht alles passte wo wie ich es mir dachte musste ich mich leider damit abfinden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So erste Probe liegen für das Verkleben . Mal gucken ob auch alles was zu geschnitten wurde auch passt ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...passt natürlich nicht  ----> Nacharbeiten und hier und da  0,5 - 1 mm weg feilen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Lüfter wurden vor dem Verkleben noch leicht angeraut , gesäubert und dann mit den Leisten verklebt und mind. 48 h zum trocknen weggelegt .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nach dem Wochenende habe ich gleich mal geschaut wies aus schaut . Läuft würd ich sagen


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Super, bleib weiter dran!


----------



## 442 (4. April 2015)

Du kommst aus Dresden?
Na dann muss ich ja direkt abonnieren.


----------



## Salanto (4. April 2015)

Sieht super aus  Mein Abo haste schon


----------



## Raffnack (5. April 2015)

Ja ich komme aus Dresden . 

P.s. danke danke für den vielen Zuspruch ! 

Wie ihr sicherlich gesehen habt ist die hintere rechte Säule am Anfang gerade und wird dann kurvenreich ...sowas muss man dann ausgleichen und sowas kann man nicht wirklich messen sondern muss probieren.
Quasi : Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## S754 (5. April 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicherlich gesehen habt ist die hintere rechte Säule am Anfang gerade und wird dann kurvenreich ...sowas muss man dann ausgleichen und sowas kann man nicht wirklich messen sondern muss probieren.
> Quasi : Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht



Find ich gut, muss ja nicht immer alles stur und nach Maß sein. Auch krumme Objekte können Spaß machen


----------



## Raffnack (5. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jungs und Mädels , das ganze nimmt Form und gestallt an .
Bis dahin wars aber ein langer weg !

Die Löcher für die Verbindungsstreben sind einheitlich groß , die Streben aber nicht ! Da Bambus ziemlich schnell wächst wird er mit ca Angabe verkauft .Bsp. 25 - 30 mm. Da kann der Bambus bei ca 2 3 m Länge ca 5 6 7 mm Unterschied haben 
Daher musste ich jede Strebe auf beiden Seiten anpassen .

Dabei hab ich einfach wie beim Bleistiftanspitzer die Streben bearbeitet . Und wie sollte es auch anders sein ging dabei die Schleifmaschine hops  Da gabs dann eine neue von BOSCH . Ab sofort wird die gequält !

Letztendlich wurde alles verklebt , trocknen gelassen und nochmal verklebt . Doppelt hält besser


----------



## lozux (5. April 2015)

Geiles Ding  
Bleibt das ganze später offen oder kommen da Bambuswände hin?


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

Ich würde die Außenwände aus schwarz getöntem Glas/Acryl machen. Sähe bestimmt cool aus


----------



## Salanto (5. April 2015)

Wozu sind die Einschnitte eigentlich da ? Hab das irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## Raffnack (5. April 2015)

Ja die Seiten werden dann direkt mit Bambusstreifen verkleidet . Das sieht mann dann später an den Türen die ich die Woche fertig gestellt habe .
Vorne und Hinten kommen dann noch Türen damit man auch an die Hardware und an das Kabelmanagment ran kommt  

Die Wände und die Türen sollen dann noch von innen mit DäMMMatten  ausgekleidet werden . Entweder werde ich die grün machen oder irgendwas drüber tun ooooder so lassen . Keine Ahnung entscheide ich wenns soweit ist


----------



## Raffnack (5. April 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Wozu sind die Einschnitte eigentlich da ? Hab das irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden



Für die Lüfter Salanto . Schau dir die vorhergehenden Bilder an . Da hast du dann 3x3 (9) Lüfter die du wie eine Schublade hinein und hinaus schieben kannst . Für die Reinigung etc .


----------



## Salanto (5. April 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> Für sie Lüfter Salanto . Schau dir die vorhergehenden Bilder an . Da hast du dann 3x3 (9) Lüfter die du wie eine Schublade hinein und hinaus schieben kannst . Für die Reinigung etc .



Ahh clever


----------



## S754 (5. April 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich würde die Außenwände aus schwarz getöntem Glas/Acryl machen. Sähe bestimmt cool aus



Neeee ich find die Seiten sollten schon aus Bambus sein.

@TE: Kommt später noch Lack drüber?


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. April 2015)

Zu deiner Idee: Du hast doch was anner Waffel  Aber Geilomat ^^

Wenn man sich mal vorstellt, dass du quasi einen PC aus... *_grins*_... Gras bastelst, hat das schon was 

Ich bleib mal dran


----------



## Lucostra (7. April 2015)

Coole Idee, gleich mal abonniert 
Aber wieso gleich 22 Lüfter, willst du zum Mars fliegen?


----------



## Watertouch (7. April 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*

Ich würde eine Art Windtunnel bauen, also an den seitenteilen einblasende Lüfter und jeweils unten und oben einen großen 200mm Lüfter, oben raus, unten rein. Das Mainboardtray würde ich dann frei drinnen aufstellen. Wobei  mit ner 295x2 macht das keinen sinn wegen dem Radiator, würde aber eventuell bei 2 R9 290x im Custom Design was bringen. Aber dennoch fände ich es gut wenn du uns mal deine Lüfterpläne vorstellen würdest.


----------



## Raffnack (7. April 2015)

Lucostra schrieb:


> Coole Idee, gleich mal abonniert
> Aber wieso gleich 22 Lüfter, willst du zum Mars fliegen?



Wäre mal ne Idee ! Aber da brauch ich noch Flüssigtreibstoff , mehrere Boostereinheiten . Ob mann das auch aus Bambus bauen kann ??? ... Ich ruf mal bei der Nasa an


----------



## Raffnack (7. April 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*

Falsch Falsch Falsch . Alles relativ einfach gehalten  

Eine Art Windtunnel ist das ganze Gehäuse .

Ok das ist jetzt nicht schön aber ich hoffe es verdeutlicht meine Absichten . Hab es extra nur für dich in 5 min . gezaubert 
Blaue Pfeile ( Kalte Luft ) 
Warme Pfeile ( Rote Luft ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (7. April 2015)

Ah okay das klärt einiges. Danke!


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. April 2015)

Tach  Gibts denn einen bestimmten Grund, warum du keine Komplett-WaKü mit nem MoRa zusammenstellst? Die Konfiguration deiner Lüfter wäre ja eigentlich geradezu prädestiniert dafür.


----------



## Raffnack (7. April 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Tach  Gibts denn einen bestimmten Grund, warum du keine Komplett-WaKü mit nem MoRa zusammenstellst? Die Konfiguration deiner Lüfter wäre ja eigentlich geradezu prädestiniert dafür.



Was ist MoRa ?

Wakü kann " jeder ". Ob nun Komplettset oder selbst zusammen gestellt oder wiederum als Kompaktset  , sieht man in jedem 2. Casemod . Ist auch nix besonderes mehr .  Aber Insgesamt 22 Lüfter ist was besonderes .
Ich war und bin schon immer anders und so denke ich auch , etwas . 

Mein 1 . Casemod hatte "nur" 9 Lüfter . Keiner dieser war "silence/silent" . Das ding klang beim druck auf die Starttaste wie ein Passagierflugzeug bei start 

Und Radiatoren in der richtigen Größe habe ich für den OC-fall auch schon lokalisiert -----> https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ol-Radiator-MO-RA3-420-LT-schwarz::23598.html


----------



## maCque (7. April 2015)

Dieser Radiator den du da rausgesucht hast ist ein MoRa 

Find ich ne geile Idee, ich habs mal abonniert!  Machst du das so nebenbei oder ist das dein aktuelles Hauptprojekt, Hauptzeitvertreib? 
Ich nehme mal an du hast mit OC geplant oder ist das nur so eventuell nice to have?

Bin auf weitere Posts gespannt!

P.S.: Hoffen wir das deine Bambusrakete den Jungfernflug auch erlebt, wenn ja würde ich nur zu gern Mäuschen spielen


----------



## Raffnack (7. April 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Dieser Radiator den du da rausgesucht hast ist ein MoRa
> 
> Find ich ne geile Idee, ich habs mal abonniert!  Machst du das so nebenbei oder ist das dein aktuelles Hauptprojekt, Hauptzeitvertreib?
> Ich nehme mal an du hast mit OC geplant oder ist das nur so eventuell nice to have?
> ...



Ja jetzt habe ich es in der Artikelbeschreibung vom Radiator auch gelesen ^^.

Ja mit OC habe ich geplant . Darum für das Anfangs-OC der DarkRockPro3 . Aber erst so in 1 -2 Jahren . Wenns nötig wird halt .
Das ist mein Hauptprojekt das ich in der Werkstatt meines Chefs austüftle. Jeden Tag ca 2-4 Stunden nach der Arbeit ( man ist ja eh grad vor Ort ) basteln .


----------



## Amon (8. April 2015)

Schön die Fortschritte zu sehen. Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## maCque (9. April 2015)

Sag mal hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht wie du das MoBo befestigen wirst? Stell mir das iwie schwer vor,  wenn man auf diesem unebenen Untergrund die passenden Abstände usw. hin  bekommen muss ohne sich Spannungen ins PCB zu holen.


----------



## TammerID (9. April 2015)

Kennt ihr dieses Gefühl wenn man einen besonderen Thread abonniert, noch ehe es darüber eine News auf der Main gibt? 
Durch diese Vorahnung habe ich manchmal das Gefühl ich sollte an der Börse spekulieren 

gz zur Main, ein sehr cooles Projekt


----------



## JakPol (9. April 2015)

Klingt super! Abo!


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. April 2015)

Auch von mir Gratz zur Main!!! Wahrlich verdient


----------



## maCque (9. April 2015)

Dieser Leistungsdruck!  Glückwunsch zum Eintrag


----------



## Simita (10. April 2015)

Ist ja mal ein geiles Projekt, Holz und Metall kann jeder da ist Bambus mal ne echte Neuerung,  Glückwunsch zur Main.
Gruß aus Johannstadt


----------



## Wortakrobat (10. April 2015)

Glückwunsch zur Main.... man ist weiterhin gespannt...


----------



## Sn0w1 (10. April 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*



Raffnack schrieb:


> Blaue Pfeile ( Kalte Luft )
> Warme Pfeile ( Rote Luft )


Bin ich der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist?

Allein dafür gibts en Abo


----------



## Raffnack (10. April 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht wie du das MoBo befestigen wirst? Stell mir das iwie schwer vor,  wenn man auf diesem unebenen Untergrund die passenden Abstände usw. hin  bekommen muss ohne sich Spannungen ins PCB zu holen.




Ha,  da hab ich mir als erstes Gedanken drum gemacht . Das Mainboard kommt auf eine Bambusmassivholzplatte . Diese ist gleichzeitig die Trennwand zwischen vorder und Rückseite . Wie bei heutigen Gehäuse üblich vorne Hardware , hinten Kabelsalat . Um das Mainboard zu befestigen gibt es Abstandshalter die in die Platte integriert werden , so das dass MB ganz locker angeschraubt werden kann . So ist auf jeden Fall der Plan . 

Und an die anderen Verrückten hier : Vielen vielen Dank ! Ich geb mir mühe das dass Case was wird und das ich auch immer zu Bilder mache !


----------



## Raffnack (10. April 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist?
> 
> Allein dafür gibts en Abo



Tzja da war der Fehlerteufel am Werk . Ich kenne auch noch seinen Namen .... 3. Gin Tonic am Abend


----------



## Raffnack (10. April 2015)

So Türenfertigung war im vollen Gange und ist nun fast abgeschlossen .

Als erstes mal die Rahmen fertigen .2x 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Streifen bearbeiten .....Oh Gott hab ichs gehasst und meine Schleifmaschine min 3x mehr 
Streifen in länge sägen .Hintere Seite 2 3 - 5 mm ab schleifen . 1 Längsseite etwas spitz schleifen und die andere Seite auf der gegenüberliegendes Seite  stumpf anschleifen . So das sie sich Überlappen können wie Dachschindeln . So sollte das ganze etwas Blickdichter werden . Funktionierte aber erst bei der 2. Fertigung der 2. Tür . Anschließen wieder ...na klar Aussparungen schleifen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anprobe :...Passt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fest tackern ! Aber erst muss der gute elekt. Tacker verstopfen und den Geist aufgeben ... Das Case killt Werkzeug 
Weiter gings mit dem Luftdrucktacker 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat sich auf der Innenseite das Material gespalten  ..Also nachbessern und schlimmeres verhindern .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe höchstwahrscheinlich etwas zu viel abgeschliffen . Musste aber irgendwie ja etwas gerade werden


----------



## maCque (10. April 2015)

Geile Bilder!  Hast du mal über Kleben nachgedacht? Wenn du es gerade schleifst könntest du ja auf die geraden Unterseiten von immer 2 aneinandergrenzenden Bambuslatten ein flaches Kantholz darinter "kleben".


----------



## bennySB (10. April 2015)

Um innen drin ein weiteres absplittern zu verhindern könntest du den Innenraum ja auch etwas Spachteln.


----------



## Raffnack (10. April 2015)

Ja das wäre möglich gewesen aber man kommt auf das einfachste immer zu letzt ^^.
Müsste mann aber gucken dasn mann Bambuskantholz bekommt und das es nicht zu dick aufträgt .

Das gesplittertere Bambusrohr dient als Anschlagspunkt für die Tür . Da müssen auch die Scharniere dran .


----------



## TheCGamer (10. April 2015)

Noch nen etwas verspäteten Glückwunsch zur Main  
Echt super cooles Projekt hier!


----------



## Raffnack (11. April 2015)

So nun gibts wieder was auf die Augen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maCque (11. April 2015)

Herliche Bilder! Wenn du da mal nen Lüfter falsch herum einklebst, ärgerste dich bestimmt ^^


----------



## kartal03 (11. April 2015)

Hoffe du hast einen riesen Staubfilter an der Unterseite


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. April 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Herliche Bilder!



Schließe mich an  Sieht sehr interessant aus!



maCque schrieb:


> Wenn du da mal nen Lüfter falsch herum einklebst, ärgerste dich bestimmt ^^



Oh ja, das kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Sind aber soweit ich das sehe alle richtig rum drin  Wo kommt eigentlich der Rest der Lüfter hin? 9+8=17... da fehlen dann ja noch 5 bis du die 22 erreicht hast. Hab ich da was überlesen?


----------



## MrLoL1 (11. April 2015)

Abo!


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2015)

Beim Mainboard solltest du aber aufpassen. Da Holz bzw Bambus arbeitet. Alleine schon durch luftraumveränderung. 

Ich meine damit das Holz und Bambus sich ausdehnen und oder sich zusammenzieht. Da bringt dann Spannung von den Abstandhaltern zum Mainboard. 

Bin gelernter Tischler und das könnte ein Problem werden.


----------



## bennySB (11. April 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard solltest du aber aufpassen. Da Holz bzw Bambus arbeitet. Alleine schon durch luftraumveränderung.
> 
> Ich meine damit das Holz und Bambus sich ausdehnen und oder sich zusammenzieht. Da bringt dann Spannung von den Abstandhaltern zum Mainboard.
> 
> Bin gelernter Tischler und das könnte ein Problem werden.



Müsste man doch eigentlich verhindern können indem man O-Ringe o.ä. ober- und unterhalb vom Mainbaord an jede Schraube macht und eine Schraube 0,5 mm kleiner nimmt oder?


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*

Ich würde es anders machen. Ich würde eine z Schiene verwenden.

Damit meine ich eine Schiene die von der kopfseite aussieht wie ein z. 

Oder zwei schienen. Dann würde ich die schienen am Bambus festschrauben und auf den z schienen das Mainboard mit Abstandhalter befestigen.

Edit: Noch besser wäre von einem Gehäuse den Mainboard tray auf das Bambus zu schrauben. Dann dann hast du gleich passende Löcher für das Mainboard. 

Mfg


----------



## bennySB (11. April 2015)

Und durch die z-Form werden die Bewegungen bissl ausgeglichen/abgefedert? (fürs Verständnis )

Mainboardtray´s sind ja einfach über die Bucht zu holen, also inkl. billig Gehäuse^^


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*



bennySB schrieb:


> Und durch die z-Form werden die Bewegungen bissl ausgeglichen/abgefedert? (fürs Verständnis )
> 
> Mainboardtray´s sind ja einfach über die Bucht zu holen, also inkl. billig Gehäuse^^


Ja werden dann etwas abgefedert.

Arbeitet dann aber immer noch etwas. Deshalb besser ein Mainboard tray nehmen,damit passiert dem Mainboard garnichts.

Nur mal so als Verständnis wieviel Holz arbeiten kann.

Früher wurde mit Holz Bergbau betrieben.

Die Höhle wurde komplett mit Holz gefüllt und dann wurde die Höhle voll gemacht mit Wasser. 

Das nasse Holz hat dann den Berg bzw die Höhle gesprengt durch die Ausdehnung. 

In einem Raum wo gelüftet wird kann an regnerischen Tagen die Luftfeuchtigkeit steigen und dadurch verzieht oder dehnt sich Holz aus.


Nimm ein Mainboard Tray Bitte. 

Mfg


----------



## bennySB (11. April 2015)

Mit Luftfeuchtigkeit kenn ich mich aus^^ Bin vom Beruf im Bereich Regelungstechnik (Lüftungsanlagen) unterwegs


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2015)

bennySB schrieb:


> Mit Luftfeuchtigkeit kenn ich mich aus^^ Bin vom Beruf im Bereich Regelungstechnik (Lüftungsanlagen) unterwegs


Dann ist ja gut das ich helfen konnte bei deinem Projekt.  Viel Spaß weiterhin und mach weiter so sieht gut aus.[emoji2]


----------



## bennySB (11. April 2015)

Ist nicht mein Projekt^^
Meines starte ich erst ende des Jahres xD


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2015)

bennySB schrieb:


> Ist nicht mein Projekt^^
> Meines starte ich erst ende des Jahres xD


Oh ja sehe ich jetzt erst.

SORRY@Te!!!

Hoffe ich konnte trotzdem helfen.


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (12. April 2015)

Sehr coole Idee werde es definitiv verfolgen.
Freu mich auf das Endergebnis


----------



## Raffnack (12. April 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Beim Mainboard solltest du aber aufpassen. Da Holz bzw Bambus arbeitet. Alleine schon durch luftraumveränderung.
> 
> Ich meine damit das Holz und Bambus sich ausdehnen und oder sich zusammenzieht. Da bringt dann Spannung von den Abstandhaltern zum Mainboard.
> 
> Bin gelernter Tischler und das könnte ein Problem werden.



Ja das kenne ich schon . Beim Bambus in Natura besonders schlimm . Darum sind alle Verbindung geklebt . So wird im Ernstfall hoffentlich die Leimnaht gesprengt und nicht das Holz . Die Leimnaht kann man dann nach leimen oder schrauben . Ist natürlich riskant , leider ! 
Bei der Bambusmassivholzplatte mache ich mir keine Sorgen . Sie ist dreifach verleimt . Die Obere und Untere Schicht in Nord-Süd Richtung und die mittlere Schicht in Ost-West . Desweiteren habe ich aus den selben Platten meinen PC-Schreibtisch gebaut .  Und das hält seit über einem Jahr und es sind noch keine Beschädigungen auf getreten 

Falls das doch relevant sein sollte --- Hab ich schon eine Idee/Plan -----> Ich habe Abstandshalter(25mm) die länger sind  als die Dicke der Bambusmassivholzplatte(19mm) . Die Löscher für die Abstandshalter werden 2 3 mm größer gebohrt . Vorne nehmen die Abstandshalter O-Ringe für leichten Abstand auf und da rauf kommt das Mainboard . So das dass Mainboard nicht direkt auf dem Holz aufliegt . Hinter der Bambusmassivholzplatte werden die Abstandshalter gekontert so das dass Mainboard nicht raus fallen kann .


----------



## Raffnack (12. April 2015)

710 Watt BOSH Bleistiftanspitzer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So die  Woche wurde die Befestigung für die Befestigung dem Mainboards fertig gemacht und verleimt 
Ausarbeiten der Flächen für die Verklebung , natürlich mit Hand 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht schon mal gut aus , habe aber langsam gelernt das dass nichts heißen muss !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Juuuuhuuu endlich mal messen damit es parallel wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So mal gucken . Gleich mal testen ...........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mist da muss ich nacharbeiten ! Da waren die Hölzer mal wieder schön unterschiedlich dick .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das ist die Bambusmassivholzplatte von der ich immer schwafel  Sie wird die Befestigung für das Mainboard und gleichzeitig Trennwand und Sichtschutz . Wie bei den heutigen Gehäusen mit Kabelmanagement 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die untere Seite wird bearbeitet und wie so oft als hätte ich nicht genug davon bekommen , geschliffen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die obere Seite . Ach ja hab ich schon erwähnt : Es wurde geschliffen !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die heraus gearbeitet Maserung des Holze ist aber eine gute Belohnung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweite Anpassung. So oder so ähnlich wird es dann mal .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (16. April 2015)

Haha, die malträtierten Finger auf dem Foto 
Aber sehr geiles Casemod. Krass wieviel Arbeit da drin steckt.


----------



## Amon (17. April 2015)

Geiler Anspitzer


----------



## Raffnack (24. April 2015)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack . Es hat was mit Wimmelbildern zu tun


----------



## bennySB (24. April 2015)

Dann schicke ich meine Tochter voran die ist dabei besser als ich


----------



## Raffnack (24. April 2015)

So nun wieder ein kleines Update .
Diesmal habe ich die kleinen Spalten verdeckt damit man nicht die Tackerklammern sehen kann . Damit dann das Sisalseil dann auch seinem Platz bleibt habe ich ein paar Dinge weg gefunden 

Finden sie : Seitenschneider , Kombizange und komplett rote Spitzzange 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffnack (24. April 2015)

Mensch da habe ich doch glatt mal wieder die hälfte vergessen  Tzja so ist das mit dem alter .

Kleiner Nachtrag zum kleinen Update ...da ist es ja jetzt eigentlich kein kleines mehr  ...egal Nachtrag !Basta

Habe nun mal alles auf der Bambusmassivholzplatte skizziert , was aus geschnitten werden muss .
Das Licht ist etwas blöde aber grob erkennt man schon was 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze jetzt mit Hardware , zum verbildlichen 

Frodo Foot Foundation Entertainment  präsentiert :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle angaben sind natürlich ohne Schießgewehr


----------



## kegg (24. April 2015)

So bekommst ein Abo. 

Ich hoffe du machst kein How-To-Basic daraus. -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq8B5PkrpMA
Da sind auch immer nackte Beine zu sehen.


----------



## dommebaum (25. April 2015)

Bis jetzt:

DAUMEN HOCH! 

Dachte zuerst ich seh gleich n PC in nem Waffeleisen =P


----------



## maCque (25. April 2015)

Die Fußspitzen auf dem ersten Bild  Prima!


----------



## Raffnack (27. April 2015)

Heut Abend HAMMER TIME , nicht verpassen !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyEE0qpfeig 

Hammer hier Hammer da über Hammer


----------



## maCque (27. April 2015)

Ist deine Werkstatt bei dem Gewitter auch stehen geblieben oder weggeschwommen? :O


----------



## Raffnack (27. April 2015)

So Hammertime wird verschoben ! Der verfxxxx und elende koxxxx Browser hat sich heute entschieden 2 mal  abzuschmieren und meinen fast fertigen Post mit in die tiefe der Vergessenheit zu reißen . 2 x ca 35 min im Arsxxx . Auf ein 3.mal hab ich keine Lust . P.s. ich bitte meine Verbalen "x" zu verzeihen . 

@maCque . Jupp Garage steht noch  Und wenn sie wegschwimmen sollte hab ich ja immer noch ein Bambuskanu


----------



## Raffnack (28. April 2015)

Die Bilder hats wieder mit rein gestellt ...ich glaub ich werd bekloppt .
Mist da muss ich ja jetzt doch paar Worte dazu sagen .Ich fasse mich auf Grund von ---->  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB_oWe_0RFg    recht kurz ! Viel kürzer als gewollt.
Bild 1 Habe die Türen fertig gestellt .
Bild 2 3 und 4 Habe das "Luftleitsystem" fertig gestellt 
Bild  5 6 7 8 und 10 Herstellungsprozesse des "Luftleitsystems "
Bild 9  Eingebauter und verbockter Joke . Nach dem Prinzip : "Immer wenn ich die Schleifmaschine an werfe beschwert sich das Dorf "


----------



## kegg (28. April 2015)

Interessantes Duo. ^^

Die Bilder hast du ja bereits hochgeladen, also hängt da Forum sie automatisch an. 
Könntest demnächst längere Posts per Word vorbereiten. Dann brauchst du nur noch kopieren und ein bisschen nachformatieren.

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal gut aus. Weiter so.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus, die Lamellen sind super geworden! Bin mal auf deine nächsten Schritte gespannt


----------



## Raffnack (3. Mai 2015)

So der bastelwütige Bastel-Bert hat mal wieder gebastelt 

Die letzten Tage wurde mal wieder die Schleifmaschine ohne wenn und aber gefoltert .
Die Bambuslatten hier wurden halbiert und nur auf der Rückseite geschliffen .Da dort einige Rungsen dabei waren hat das etwas länger gedauert die von Daumendicke auf eine angemessene Dicke zu bekommen . Da bekomme ich die im nach hinein auch besser zu recht gebogen und angepasst .
Nach der Tortour war es aber noch nicht zu Ende  Nein die Seiten sollten noch glatt werden ...gesagt getan !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließen in die Führungsrohre mit Hammer und Taschenmesser einen Spalt heraus geschlagen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal gucken obs was wird ...sieht für den Anfang gut aus .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ! Wer so sagt hat noch Energie  Genau darum wurden auch noch Anpassungsarbeiten gemacht ...... Grob vor schleifen ,auf länge prüfen ..2  3   mal das Spiel . Dann Stück für Stück die Passform heraus schleifen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars jetzt von der Woche . Mal gucken was die neue Woche so bringt . Auf jeden Fall brauch ich Holzleim und das Bambus-Maintray muss mal gemacht werden . Also die Arbeit geht mir erstmal nicht aus 

P.s. Das werden die Seitenwände


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

Sieht sehr gut aus! Das wird garantiert kein langweiliger Rechenknecht sonder was hübsches, einzigartiges


----------



## bennySB (4. Mai 2015)

Tolle Arbeit die du da bringst, daher auch der Auftritt auf der Main^^


----------



## Raffnack (4. Mai 2015)

bennySB schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit die du da bringst, daher auch der Auftritt auf der Main^^





lozux schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus! Das wird garantiert kein langweiliger Rechenknecht sonder was hübsches, einzigartiges



Danke Ihr beiden .Danke Ihr alles für den guten Zuspruch und die Unterstützung . DANKE DANKE DANKE

 Ich gebe mir auch aller größte Mühe damit es was Ordentliches wird . Aber der weg ist noch lang und wird noch knifflig .
Aber es gibt auch Lichtblicke . So zum Beispiel :Lötet mir ein befreundeter Systemelektroniker 2  Lüfterregelungen zusammen . Einen Für die Oberen 8 und einen für die unteren 9 Lüfter . Die kann ich dann wunderbar über ein "Podi" auf die gewünschte und mir angezeigte Spannung/ Drehzahl bringen .  Da freue ich mich schon drauf wie ein Schneekönig die zu testen ! 

Aber alles andere wird noch nicht verraten außer vllt das noch etwas Licht dazu kommt und ein wenig Hardware andere Farben bekommen .


----------



## bennySB (4. Mai 2015)

Poti nicht Podi (steht für Potentiometer) xD

Was baut er dir denn, eine Steuerung über Spannung oder PWM?


----------



## joneskey98 (4. Mai 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> Danke Ihr beiden .Danke Ihr alles für den guten Zuspruch und die Unterstützung . DANKE DANKE DANKE
> 
> Ich gebe mir auch aller größte Mühe damit es was Ordentliches wird . Aber der weg ist noch lang und wird noch knifflig .
> Aber es gibt auch Lichtblicke . So zum Beispiel :Lötet mir ein befreundeter Systemelektroniker 2  Lüfterregelungen zusammen . Einen Für die Oberen 8 und einen für die unteren 9 Lüfter . Die kann ich dann wunderbar über ein "Podi" auf die gewünschte und mir angezeigte Spannung/ Drehzahl bringen .  Da freue ich mich schon drauf wie ein Schneekönig die zu testen !
> ...


Ohhh Junge hättste was gesagt
Hätte dir gerne geholfen... Eine Hand wäscht die Andere 

Wenn es PWM Lüfter sind, wird das ja wohl die einfachste Möglichkeit sein. Aber wenn er schon was von Spannungsanzeige sagt, schätze ich, dass es ne normale Spannungsregulierung wird. 

Auch ja und TheCGamer kann ja mal bezeugen, wie gut meine 0815Lüftersteuerung für unsere Testbench bei Falschpolung des Lüfters funktioniert
Ich sag nur, das es gequalmt hat..  Zumindest der Lüfter... Die Steuerung hat ja nix falsch gemacht


----------



## bennySB (4. Mai 2015)

+ und - vertauscht? xD


----------



## joneskey98 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*

In der Tat
Aber wenn man ihn langsam anlaufen lässt funktioniert der 80mm Tornado an meinem Labornetzteil noch wunderbar.
Trotzdem will ich ihn ja nicht gleich wieder an nen PC hängen und das Leben eines zum Kochen misbrauchten Pentium4 aufs spiel setzen
Aber nun mal zurück zum Thema. 
Würde mich mal interessieren: sinds 3 oder 4 polige Lüffis???

Edit
Gut lag auch damals dran, das ich die Lüsterklemmen nicht annähernd mit + und - beschriftet hab


----------



## maCque (4. Mai 2015)

Ich denke auf den Bildern am Anfang (Seite 1-2) erkennen zu können, das er 3-Polige T.B.Silence hat, also wohl eine Spannungsregulierte Steuerung hat


----------



## joneskey98 (4. Mai 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Ich denke auf den Bildern am Anfang (Seite 1-2) erkennen zu können, das er 3-Polige T.B.Silence hat, also wohl eine Spannungsregulierte Steuerung hat


Ohh... Oke Danke habich komplett übersehen. 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Update


----------



## bennySB (4. Mai 2015)

Wird wohl auch so sein. 
Mal schauen ob er eine Steuerung mit Stellsignalanzeige oder Istwertanzeige gebastelt bekommt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Mai 2015)

Da lass ich direkt ein Abo da und verfolge das ganze Weiter


----------



## joneskey98 (5. Mai 2015)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Da lass ich direkt ein Abo da und verfolge das ganze Weiter


Hab ich doch schon


----------



## NVE (5. Mai 2015)

Eine interessante Idee mach weiter so ... Freue mich schon darauf ( hoffentlich in naher zukunft ) das Ergebniss zu sehen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
NVE


----------



## MrCaedo (5. Mai 2015)

etwas extrem verspätet komm ich auch noch zur Party  Und lass n Abo da


----------



## Raffnack (5. Mai 2015)

bennySB schrieb:


> Poti nicht Podi (steht für Potentiometer) xD
> 
> Was baut er dir denn, eine Steuerung über Spannung oder PWM?



Hi hi , zum Glück hab ich nicht Poddy geschrieben ( Ist ein Kumpel ) . Ich glaube seine Freundin ist nicht begeistern wenn ich an seinen "Knöpfen" dran rum drehe .
Ja es sind  3-Polige T.B.Silence 140 mm Lüffis .
Geregelt wird das dann über die Spannung . Die Spannung wird mir dann aber auch auf so einen kleinen "Display" mit angezeigt .


----------



## bennySB (5. Mai 2015)

Hey besser an seinen als an ihren rum drehen, denke ich mal xD


----------



## maCque (6. Mai 2015)

Spannungsgeregelt mit eigebau Lüftersteuerung hört sich sehr gut an  Koppelst du dann alle so das sie synchron laufen oder steuerst du unter und oberseite getrennt an oder wie sind deine Vorstellungen?  Wenn dir einer Kaputt geht, hab ich hier noch einen als Ersatz für dich ;D

EDIT: Sorry, habe ich beim Überfliegen des Threads überlesen. Danke an bennySB für den Hinweis! Weitermachen


----------



## bennySB (6. Mai 2015)

So wie er es geschrieben hat wird die Steuerung wohl als 2-Kanälige Ausführung kommen.


----------



## Raffnack (6. Mai 2015)

@bennySB Nein nicht ganz . Es gibt 2 dieser Steuerungen . Eine für die oberen und eine für die Unteren Lüfter.Beide von von einnander getrennt . Ich würde ja sonst die 3 Poligen Anschlüsse für die Lüffis bis sonste wohin verlängern müssen.
Desweiteren kann ich in den etwas Kühleren Jahreszeiten die obere oder untere Belüftung dann aus schalten .Strom sparen 

@maCque Danke aber ich habe genau deswegen 18 bestellt und "nur"17 benötige ich .​


----------



## bennySB (6. Mai 2015)

Strom sparen, der war gut xD

Aber dann hatte ich ja wenigstens teilweise recht, sie sind von einander getrennt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Mai 2015)

Da spart man sogar relativ viel Strom, ein T.B. Silence 140 mm nimmt 3,6 Watt auf... bei 8 bzw. 9 davon sind wir bei 28,8 Watt bzw. 32,4 Watt...


----------



## joneskey98 (6. Mai 2015)

Das sagt mir mal einer
Ich hatte vor kurzem die Idee  ein komplettes Gehäuse aus dem Baustoff Gehäuselüfter zu bauen... Einfach alles aus Lüftern... Wie ich dann die minimale Konfig durchgerechnet habe, bin ich auf sagenhafte 110W allein für Lüfter gekommen


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Mai 2015)

Ja, Lüfter darf man was Leistungsaufnahme angeht nicht unterschätzen. Drum häng ich auch immer nur einen Lüfter pro Port ans Mainboard.


----------



## Raffnack (16. Mai 2015)

So nun lass ich auch mal wieder was von mir hören . Die letzten Tage waren etwas stressig .Daher kam ich nur wenig zum werkeln . Aber nichtsdestotrotz musste es voran gehen  .
Erstein mal  wurde das Fahrrad meines Chefs aus dem Winterschlaf geholt und wieder fit gemacht .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenbei wurde dann auch auch mal am "Maintray" gebohrt .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann auch gleich aus geschnitten .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

P.s. Nein ich habe dabei weder getanzt noch gesoffen und schon gar nicht beides gleichzeitig .
Schuld daran war einfach und allein ein billiges Sägeblatt . Leute spart nicht bei Sägeblättern !!! Ich appelliere an Euch , spart nicht dort . Ihr seht was dabei raus kommt .
Dementsprechend musste nachgearbeitet werden ...lange ....lange nach gearbeitet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztendlich kam aber auch was brauchbares dabei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil ich auch mal gute Laute hatte habe ich auch gleich noch ein paar grobe Ideen ausprobiert um die Eingänge/Ausgänge Zum Knebelmanagement hinter dem MB zu verschönern .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es fehlt noch einiges auf dem Holz ... Aber das wird noch


----------



## joneskey98 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*

Wow klasse Arbeit
Ich benutz da immer ein Metallblatt für Holzarbeiten an unserer (TheCGamer) Testbench
Das ist schön fein, und man hat genug zeit, beim Sägen zu korrigieren, wenn mal die Richtung nicht ganz stimmt
Jedoch wirde die Stichsäge meines Opas nach 20Minuten so heiß, dass man darauf kochen kann... (Woran erinnert mich das nur)

Vielleicht besorg ich mir noch ne kleine Kompakt-Wakü für längere Arbeiten


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: &amp;quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&amp;quot;-Casemod*



joneskey98 schrieb:


> Wow klasse Arbeit
> Ich benutz da immer ein Metallblatt für Holzarbeiten an unserer (TheCGamer) Testbench
> Das ist schön fein, und man hat genug zeit, beim Sägen zu korrigieren, wenn mal die Richtung nicht ganz stimmt
> Jedoch wirde die Stichsäge meines Opas nach 20Minuten so heiß, dass man darauf kochen kann... (Woran erinnert mich das nur)
> ...


Du und dein Metallsägeblatt... 

Glaubt diesem Menschen kein Wort! Ich hab auch einmal probiert mit dem genannten Blatt was auszuschneiden und was soll ich sagen... Es gibt nix schrecklicheres als mit einem kaputten Metallsägeblatt Holz auszuschneiden.  Ich nehm einfach immer ein schön feines und nicht kaputtes (!) Holzsägeblatt.


----------



## joneskey98 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: &amp;quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&amp;quot;-Casemod*



TheCGamer schrieb:


> Du und dein Metallsägeblatt...
> 
> Glaubt diesem Menschen kein Wort! Ich hab auch einmal probiert mit dem genannten Blatt was auszuschneiden und was soll ich sagen... Es gibt nix schrecklicheres als mit einem kaputten Metallsägeblatt Holz auszuschneiden.  Ich nehm einfach immer ein schön feines und nicht kaputtes (!) Holzsägeblatt.


FEIN?!?!? wie kannst du das fein nenen
Die Sägezähne sind ca 5mm lang  Naja egal... Aber Billige Blätter kommen mir auch nicht in die tüte. Ich bereue es auch, einen 40€ Lötkolben zu haben.


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. Mai 2015)

Meiner hat 10€ gekostet


----------



## maCque (18. Mai 2015)

Machst du hier jetzt echt Werbung für deine FB Page zum Casemod-Wettbewerb?? Ne oder?


----------



## bennySB (18. Mai 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Machst du hier jetzt echt Werbung für deine FB Page zum Casemod-Wettbewerb?? Ne oder?



Wurde zum Glück gelöscht^^


----------



## Raffnack (18. Mai 2015)

Naja ich habe ja auch ein nigelnagelneues Holzsägeblatt verwendet . Sogar das extra feine für Massivholzarten etc ..... Naja es wurde beim sägen so heiß das es sich versog und ich dann quasi um die ecke sägen konnte .Horizontal und Vertikal ....
Und das ist sehr bescheiden !


----------



## Raffnack (21. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So war heute mal beim großen blauen "C" einkaufen . Nun hab ich alles da für die Mainboardbefestigung und vllt auch schon die richtigen farben zum anpinseln der Teile . Die Tage werden mal Farbproben gemicht [emoji57]


----------



## joneskey98 (21. Mai 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das "blaue C" schreiben, und auf dem Foto nicht mal ein Pentium 4 sticker mit Paint drübergeklebt

Schade das nicht alle so "Antischleichwerbungsgeil" sind wie ich

Bin gespannt wies weiter
geht
Grüße


----------



## maCque (21. Mai 2015)

Er macht doch für alles Schleichwerbung, sogar für Hobbit, der Film


----------



## Raffnack (24. Mai 2015)

Aber aber aber ....wenn ich überall "Intel inside "drauf pappe  ist das dann nicht auch irgendwie Werbung ?


----------



## TheCGamer (24. Mai 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> Aber aber aber ....wenn ich überall "Intel inside "drauf pappe  ist das dann nicht auch irgendwie Werbung ?


Nieeemals  [emoji38]


----------



## MrCaedo (26. Mai 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> Aber aber aber ....wenn ich überall "Intel inside "drauf pappe  ist das dann nicht auch irgendwie Werbung ?





TheCGamer schrieb:


> Nieeemals  [emoji38]



Watchever...is mir doch egal, ob der Schleichwerbung macht


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. Mai 2015)

Solaing er keine heftige Schleichwerbung macht


----------



## Danny_90 (27. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Klasse Projekt. Werd öfter mal reinkucken.

Gruß Danny


----------



## Raffnack (27. Mai 2015)

Nein vom Schreibwarenladen "Heftig" mach ich keine Schreibwerbung .


----------



## Raffnack (27. Mai 2015)

So meine lieben Freunde Fans Followers und (F)Verehrer ,Ich benbenötigte Eure hilfe .Variante 1 geht schnell und sieht auch gut aus .Die 2 sieht noch besser aus ABER es ist wesentlich Zeitaufwändige und der Luftstrom wird behindert .  Was soll ich tun ? Ich wäre ja für die 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffnack (27. Mai 2015)

Ach ja die Variante1 ist quasi so wie sie auf dem Bild ist ,fertig . Variante2 wird dann flächendeckend so veredelt wie auf dem einem Lüfter zu sehen .


----------



## MrLoL1 (27. Mai 2015)

Naja , ich find Variante 2 schon besser, wenn es nicht so extrem zeitaufwändiger ist , würde ich Variante 2 nehmen , 1 sieht aber auch gut aus!


----------



## bennySB (27. Mai 2015)

Variante 2 von der Optik her, da würde ich aber schauen dünnere Bambusrohre zu kriegen. 
Ansonsten die 1 nehmen. 

Kommt ja drauf an wieviel Langeweile du hast xD


----------



## maCque (27. Mai 2015)

Ich finde du kannst einen Kompromiss einsetzten. Wenn ich nicht irre kommt eins oben und eins unten hin oder? Dann machst du unten Variante 1, da guckt eh niemand und oben Variante 2. Den Vorschlag mit dünneren Bambusstäben (die gibts ja in allenmöglichen denke ich, zumindest hatte ich mal verschiedenstarke rum kullern [jetzt nicht mehr]) finde ich sehr interessant! Das wäre dann Variante 3 mit guter Optik und verbessertem Luftstorm.

Die Bambusstäbe auf dem Bild 2 sind mir eigentlich viel zu groß und zu "klobig" ... bisschen Hobbitfootlike


----------



## MrCaedo (27. Mai 2015)

Mit den Dicken Bambusrohren....sieht meiner Meinung nach Variante 1 sogar besser aus. Du könntest aber, wenn du was in Richtung 2 machen willst, die Rohre diagonal und durchgängig machen, if u kow what I mean


----------



## joneskey98 (27. Mai 2015)

MrCaedo schrieb:


> Mit den Dicken Bambusrohren....sieht meiner Meinung nach Variante 1 sogar besser aus. Du könntest aber, wenn du was in Richtung 2 machen willst, die Rohre diagonal und durchgängig machen, if u kow what I mean


Würde ich auch gut finden


----------



## Raffnack (27. Mai 2015)

Also  mit dünneren Stöckschen wird es schwieriger . Durchgehend diagonal geht auch nicht . Die Haltung für den Lüftermotor sind versetzt und leicht gekrümmt . Beides sehr bescheiden ... Aber ich habe noch eine Variante3 /4 im Kopf und gucke mal die Tage wie das so aussieht . Und ach ja am Oberen Lüfterkoloss kommt nicht wirklich was dran , glaub ich ^^ .Mhhh vllt doch ein wenig .P.s Spoileralarm [emoji6] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffnack (11. Juni 2015)

So nach eine gefühlten halben Ewigkeit ist nun auch mal wieder was von mir zu hören . In den letzten Tagen und Wochen ging einiges bei mir drunter und drüber . Unter anderem hat auch das gute Handy nach dem x'ten Schlag auf's Display den Geist dann völlig aufgegeben . Somit auch meine Kamera und einige der neueren Bilder . Die jetzigen werden nicht so die Wucht werden aber dennoch halbwegs ertragbar  

Ich habe mich mal an die Farbauswahl der vielleicht kommenden Lackierung gemacht .
Mit einigen hin und her probieren habe ich dann auch 2 Anständige Töne getroffen die mir gut gefallen . Aber nur einer kanns werden .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seitenwand wurde auch schon in Angriff genommen und meisterlich bezwungen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die Woche auch mal dem heimischen Baumarkt einen von vielen Besuchen abgestattet und einiges gefunden 
Unter anderem ein kleine Alugitter , eine Sprühbuttel Schwarz Matt und Alleskleber ....Tzja was daraus geworden ist , ist das ---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verklebt wurde auch schon , natürlich wieder im " Wimmelbild-style" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Letztendlich habe ich auch ein Teil des Kabelmanagement fertig gestellt .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann man wunderbar die Kabel durch führen . 



So das war es erstmal wieder . Die kommenden Tage wird wieder einiges geschehen ! Versprochen


----------



## MrLoL1 (12. Juni 2015)

Sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## Raketenjoint (16. Juni 2015)

Hast mein Abo!


----------



## Raffnack (28. Juni 2015)

Danke danke Jungs und Mädels  

Nun gibts auch wieder was von mir . Das Projekt schreitet stetig vor ran und wird hoffentlich ende nächsten Monats beendet . So nach einem guten Quartal kann man das dann auch mal beenden

Oh gott wie lange hab ich rum gedokter und überlegt wie ich das mit dem befestigen des Netzteiles mache , bis ich  irgendwann die Erleuchtung hatte ! Ich nehm mir den Strick    Quasi ich befestige das PSU mit dem 
So wirds dann auch gemacht .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da nach habe ich mich den Scharnieren gewidmet . ... verfluchte friemelei . Die Türen gingen nicht ganz zu da ich andere Schrauben nehmen musste als vom Hersteller der Scharniere vorgesehen .Da musste ich etwas nachbohren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann war irgendwann die Tür dran . Jippi !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Befestigung für die HDD's und SSD's sind auch fast fertig und wird bald eingebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Festplattenkühler musste auch irgendwie befestigt werden ... hat mich auch nerven gekostet wie ich das ding dran bekomme . Jetzt hab ichs und die woche soll es auch noch montiert werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Unteren 9 Lüfter bekamen ihr Topping !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars erstmal . Mal gucken was die kommende Woche bringt !


----------



## Watertouch (28. Juni 2015)

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Raffnack (19. Juli 2015)

So nach fast einem Monat gibts mal wieder ein riesen Update !

Und ich darf verkünden ich habe Richtfest gefeiert sowie eine " Verlobung"  
Die Hochzeit kommt die Woche noch 
Die ersten Teile wurden auch schon lackiert .

Die bestellten Bitumenmatten zur Schallisolierung sind eingetroffen  angebracht und verziert wurden . Jetzt wiegt das Case ca 5 Kg mehr  Dabei sind die Matten nur 2 mm dick ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und nun NEWS zur Verlobung  

Hier seht Ihr leider nicht alle 4 Schrauben aber Ihr könnt Euch sicher sein es sind die EINZIGSTEN Schrauben am gesamten Case ( Außer zu Mainbord Befestigung aber das geht nun mal nicht mit Leim )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2015)

Schick schick  Wie viel wiegt das gute Stück denn schon?


----------



## Raffnack (19. Juli 2015)

Die Hochzeit , also die Verbindung von der Technik und dem Case wird hier noch bekannt gegeben . Die Bilder dazu werden auch mit einer richtigen Kamera geschossen , nicht mit so einer 5 Jahre alten Handycam , mit der ich euch jetzt abstrafen muss 
Hier und das wurden noch Ausgleicharbeiten und kleinere Verbesserungen vorgenommen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Ihr seht bin ich Großverbraucher von Panzertape und im besonderen von Kreppband . Bis jetzt sind ca 30 m Sisalseil , 3 Tuben Holzleim , 2 kl Tuben Allekleber , 2 50 m Rollen Kreppband sowie eine Rolle Panzertape drauf gegangen . Achja und 4 Schrauben .

So Richtfest !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das erste Teil wurde auch schon mit Farbe ummantelt   Leider ist es bei dieser bescheidenen Qualität nicht gut zu erkennen das ein ganz leichte Goldschimmer mit drin ist . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bis denne . Am Mittwoch lasse ich mir erstmal die Hand operieren und dann ist Urlaub angesagt . Und darin wird dann alles Fertig gemacht . Versprochen !


----------



## Raffnack (19. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung . Jedenfalls heben wir das immer zu 2 auf den Arbeitstisch . Vielleicht 20 Kg ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2015)

Joah, so viel hat mein CS901 auch in etwa gewogen. Aber mit Hardware (allerdings zum Zeitpunkt des Wiegens noch ohne WaKü).

Was is denn kaputt an der Hand?


----------



## Raffnack (19. Juli 2015)

Karpaltunnelsyndrom beidseitig . Erst wird links , später rechts operiert . Nix großartiges aber sollten dennoch gemacht werden . Das ganze kommt bestimmt von zu vielem wix...arbeiten !


----------



## joneskey98 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: &quot; Du hast doch was an der Waffel&quot;-Casemod*

Oha... Dann muss ich wohl mit dem zu vielen wix... Arbeiten aufhöhren
[emoji38]

Na dann gute besserung schonmal im Vorraus

Edit:
Sieht im übrigen sau gut aus!


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Juli 2015)

Weniger wix... arbeiten? ^^ *Lauscher aufstell* Ich geh morgen zum Vorgesetzten und sag, ich darf nicht so viel arbeiten, damit ich einem Karpaltunnelsyndrom vorbeugen kann 

Auch von mir viel Erfolg bei der OP und gute Besserung


----------



## SilentWarrior_13 (20. Juli 2015)

Tolle arbeit und gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## MrCaedo (25. Juli 2015)

So langsam nimmt das Ganze echt Gestalt an  wie machst du das denn mit den Lüftern, wenn oben der deckel drauf ist ?


----------



## Raffnack (27. Juli 2015)

Ganz einfach , die laufen . Die Lüfter drehen ganz normal . Der Deckel Ist eigentlich ein Luftleitsystem und aus der Sicht des Fotos nicht so recht erkennbar . Es sind im Deckel bzw der Deckel selber besteht aus schräg abgeordneten Lamellen .


----------



## donfearless (27. Juli 2015)

zu dem Mod noch die rambo Action Figur wie er aus dem Teil ausbricht...


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juli 2015)

Gratz zur main


----------



## Vodkaice87 (30. Juli 2015)

Tolles Projekt!
Viel Glück mit der OP und gratz zur Main.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Juli 2015)

Natürlich auch von mir Gratz zur Main


----------



## 2lman (31. Juli 2015)

Hammerteil - sehr geräumig g. Bin mal gespannt auf das fertige Teil sprich wenn alles montiert / installiert ist.


----------



## Raffnack (16. August 2015)

ICH HABE FERTIG !

Das Teil ist nun nach übelst langer Fertigungszeit endlich vollkommen .
Ohne lange Reden gehts zu den Bildern !

Die Maße sind klar ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So wie die volle Schönheit .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nicht nur die äußere Schönheit ist zu beachten , die Inneren Werte sind die die  zählen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Nacht bringt auch andere Lichter mit ins Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aber auch kleiner Zukunftsprojekte . Wie das einsetzten von 2 HDD`s oder das entfernen der roten und das einstezen von grünen LED'S bei der R9 295 x2


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. August 2015)

GEIL.TOP ARBEIT!Wirklich genial!


----------



## Oozy (16. August 2015)

Sehr schön mit dem Bambusholz, das habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen bei einem Gehäuse. Schöne Arbeit! 

Ich habe nicht alles verfolgt, daher steinige mich bitte nicht, falls die Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde. Was machst du mit all den Lüftern? Geht es dir mehr drum, dass du es einfach kannst oder soll das einen praktischen Nutzen haben? Eventuell dachte ich da an Wasserkühlung mit den vielen Lüftern.


----------



## bennySB (16. August 2015)

Die Lüfter sitzen auf nem Radiator, daher ja es ist für ne Wasserkühlung xD


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

SAUBER! Super Arbeit! Sieht ja mal völlig geil aus!


----------



## Raffnack (16. August 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Sehr schön mit dem Bambusholz, das habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen bei einem Gehäuse. Schöne Arbeit!
> 
> Ich habe nicht alles verfolgt, daher steinige mich bitte nicht, falls die Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde. Was machst du mit all den Lüftern? Geht es dir mehr drum, dass du es einfach kannst oder soll das einen praktischen Nutzen haben? Eventuell dachte ich da an Wasserkühlung mit den vielen Lüftern.




Beides . Einen Pc aus Bambus gab es meines erachtens bis Dato noch nicht und so viele Lüfter auch nicht     Es soll auch der Kühlung dienen , da zukünftiges OC nicht ausgeschlossen ist . Vllt auch irgendwann eine Wasserkühlung . Wer weiß das schon 
Aber nichtsdestotrotz danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## maCque (16. August 2015)

Schickes Ergebniss  Hatte mich schon gefragt ob dir ne Ladung Bambus auf die Hobbitfüße gefallen ist und deshalb nix mehr gepostet hast


----------



## bennySB (17. August 2015)

Ach da war dich kein Radi drunter versteckt? xD

Hatte es mir irgendwie so gemerkt gehabt, naja im Alter wird man halt vergesslich xD


----------



## donfearless (17. August 2015)

echt beeindruckend... und mächtig groß


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (19. August 2015)

Super geil,  hoffe hast dir alles gemerkt wie es geht ich nehme dann auch einen  Saubere sache und definitiv was ganz anderes D


----------



## Raffnack (19. August 2015)

SkyLabSTAR schrieb:


> Super geil,  hoffe hast dir alles gemerkt wie es geht ich nehme dann auch einen  Saubere sache und definitiv was ganz anderes D



Naja das wird so nicht ganz billig . Das Holz alleine sind ca 175 € + Kleinteile 50 € + Lüfter nur 150 € ( ich kann auch gerne 18 St Silent Wings 2 einbauen ) . Obendrein kommt die Arbeitsleistung von 1,5 regulären Arbeitsmonaten ... mal 8,5€ Mindestlohn .....soll ich weiter rechnen ?


----------



## Michi-M (22. August 2015)

Cool dasTeil, aber warum so groß? Als ich es das erste mal gesehen habe, habe ch gedacht du willst da 2 oder 3 Pcs einbauen


----------



## Raffnack (23. August 2015)

Ich wollte endlich mal Platz haben und nicht in " kleinen " Kisten ewig friemmeln bis man einen Stecker dran hat .Und weil ich es kann und weil es kein anderer hat


----------



## Execuse (26. August 2015)

Wirklich beeindruckend! Da kann man nur staunen.


----------



## Raffnack (27. August 2015)

Freut mich das es euch gefällt !


----------



## Large_Professor (2. September 2015)

NICE! Sieht sehr sehr toll aus! Respekt, was du da gezaubert hast. Aber ein bisschen hast du doch einen an der Waffel, oder?


----------



## maCque (29. Februar 2016)

Na läuft die Box noch? Hat das Bambus noch etwas gearbeitet bzw. gab es noch Komplikationen? Ich hoffe nicht und die Kiste rennt so schön wie am Tag des Richtsfests


----------



## Raffnack (15. März 2016)

Hey ho , grüss dich . Ja das Holz hat noch etwas gearbeitet . Ab und an bin ich erschrocken als das holz laut knackend nach gab . Hier und da haben sich Risse ( Grosse und ganz kleine ) gebildet oder ausgebildet . Aber es läuft alles noch und sitzt wo es plaziert wurde


----------



## maCque (15. März 2016)

Prima, das ist ja die Hauptsache


----------

